# By the standards



## Floydvinz

Voilà c'est encore moi (j'vais finir par déranger lol) voilà dans une version je suis tombé sur cette phrase qui me pose des difficultés quant à la mettre en français  ( le "by the standards " essentiellment, le reste est comprehensible)
 je met donc la phrase dans son contexte : 

"By the standards of Shady Hill, the Bentleys were a happily married couple, but they had their ups and downs".

Je comprend bien qu'ici on essaie de juger un couple en fonction de "critères", mais ici  "Selon les critères de Shady Hill" c'est pas vraiment français je trouve.

Merci de répondre


----------



## Joelline

Selon les normes (de comportement) ...?


----------



## Floydvinz

euh oui j'aimerais y croire mais les "normes d'une ville"...je veux bien les normes d'un établissement, d'une institution mais là je sais pas quoi dire :/

merci quand même


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Par rapport aux autres (habitants du quartier)... ?


----------



## Floydvinz

Ouais ça c'est ce que j'avais proposé en cours et je m'étais fait fustigé...
la prof avait dit "selon les critères" mais je trouve  que ça sonne toujours  pas - on l'avait fait à la hâte la version en plus...

j'ai vraiment du mal avec ce "by the standards" on dirait! je sais pas si en anglais c'est aussi naturel que ça ou si c'est une fantaisie de l'auteur?


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

C'est tout à fait normal en anglais.  

Selon les valeurs du quartier???? est-ce meilleur???

M.H.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Floydvinz said:
			
		

> Ouais ça c'est ce que j'avais proposé en cours et je m'étais fait fustigé...
> la prof avait dit "selon les critères" mais je trouve que ça sonne toujours pas - on l'avait fait à la hâte la version en plus...
> 
> j'ai vraiment du mal avec ce "by the standards" on dirait! je sais pas si en anglais c'est aussi naturel que ça ou si c'est une fantaisie de l'auteur?


Alors, par transitivité de la relation, je me fais fustiger aussi !  
Pourtant c'est bien comme ça que je le dirais "naturellement" en français...


----------



## anangelaway

''Selon les références...'' peut-être?
Avec _critères_ aussi, il est vrai que j'ai l'impression qu'il manque quelque chose : les critères de Shady Hill, oui, mais critères de quoi?


----------



## Floydvinz

Ah enfin je ne suis pas tout seul anangelaway des criteres de quoi c'est ce que je me pose aussi ...

avec "by the standards" je dirais qu'on juge par rapport à quelque chose de commun, que le quartier a l'habitude de connaitre qquechose - là c'est moins français...

est-ce qu'on pourrait alors mettre "Pour le quartier/ la ville de Shady hill, les Bentley étaient...." ? je trouve que ça sonne mieux sincerement, c'est plus simple mais je sais pas si le sens est là. 

voire " Avec ce que Shady Hill avait connu jusque là, les Bentleys étaient..."

ou alors "selon les critères des gens de shady hill " ?? mais ça ne dit pas quels criteres.

Des suggestions???


----------



## mattaku

Je propose: _A Shady Hill, les Bentley étaient/pouvaient être considérés comme..._


----------



## Floydvinz

ouais en fait c'est le sens exact de "the standards" qui porte à confusion je pense en tout cas qu'il faut faire simple et ta proposition est pas mal mattaku car considerer a l'air de bien rendre "standards" car si on considère quelquechose c'est avec des critères (oula c'est compliqué ).

Aller @+ tous


----------



## Joelline

Si j'avais su que vous parliez de John Cheever (j'aurais dû reconnaitre l'extrait!), je vous aurais proposé *"les moeurs de Shady Hill"* (le sujet par excellence de Cheever). En anglais, ça marche, mais qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Gil

*"les moeurs de Shady Hill"

*


----------



## Floydvinz

moi je dis : quelle culture et merci !!

Cela donnerait "A cette époque, selon les moeurs de Shady Hill, les Bentleys ..."

etes vous d'accord?


(j'ai rajouté le "a cette epoque" pour que cela fasse plus français)

ou alors "Conformément aux moeurs (en vigueur) de Shady Hill, les Bentleys ..."

Maintenant, "former un couple heureux", je ne sais pas si c'est une question de moeurs


----------



## Floydvinz

Vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Floydvinz said:
			
		

> Vous en pensez quoi?


J'ai peur de me faire encore fustiger... 
Mais j'en pense qu'on ne parle pas des moeurs d'un quartier, à part pour les critiquer, ou dénoncer qu'elles sont "légères".


----------



## Floydvinz

oui t'as sans doute raison je vais rester avec "par rapport aux autres habitants du quartier"  voire "Au vu (en les regardant) des habitants de Shady Hill"

ya que celà qui tient vraiment la route on dirait, mais c'est quand même etrange qu'on ait tant de mal à la traduire en français cette phrase (d'autant plus qu'elle est tombé dans un concours il y a peu de temps)!


----------



## Floydvinz

Tiens je suis tombé sur ça en faisant mes recherches : 

"By the standards of London or New York, this is a small race..."

et apparemment si on traduit encore avec un élément de comparaison ça tient la route ^^


==> " En comparaison avec les courses qui se déroulent à Londres ou à New York, celle si est modeste"

why not??


----------



## Floydvinz

La comparaison marcherait bien non?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Tes traductions me vont bien. D'autres sont possibles, bien sûr.
"By the standards of" = "par les normes de" = "selon les normes de" = "selon ce qui est la norme/normal à/chez" = "Si on compare avec ce qui est normal/la norme à /chez"

Hope it helps.


----------



## Floydvinz

Ok merci

See you again


----------



## zam

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Hello,
> Tes traductions me vont bien. D'autres sont possibles, bien sûr.
> "By the standards of" = "*par les normes de"*
> Hope it helps.


 
Tu es sûr au niveau de 'par' ici carn' ? Je dirais plutôt 'Par rapport...' moi, ou même avec 'normes', style, si on veut faire court, 'par rapport aux normes du quartier', il doit y avoir mieux cependant (mais plus long). Faudrait voir toute la phrase.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonsoir,
Tu as raison,zam, mais je n'ai pas tort non plus ! C'est simplement que j'ai esssayé de donner des expressions successivement plus évoluées en partant d'une copie de l'anglais et en allant jusqu'au sens complet en français, la 1ère étant prticulièrement "franglaise" et condensée. Il me fallait un lien entre "by" et "selon", j'ai pris "par" en pensant "par les normes" avec le sens de "au travers des normes", "de par les normes". C'était peut-être trop raccourci !!


----------



## zam

OK, je te suis


----------



## Floydvinz

Hello everybody now i'm sure of the meaning of "by the standards" , at last!

Well, with this sentence it's easy to understand the true meaning : 

"everyone has his own standards" ==> "Tout homme a sa manière de voir"

which means that even if basically we can match "by the standards" with "normes","valeurs","critères"... (which don't have any sense in certain sentences ) the better is to understand "by the standards " by "according to sth/so" : look 

"By my standards he isn't ..." ==> "Selon moi il n'est pas..."

and now we can simplify the comparrison in the 2 former sentences : 

By the standards of NY, this is a small race 
==> (Vue) depuis NY, cette course parait modeste

By the standards of SH, the Bentleys were..
==> A SH, les Bentley étaient vus comme un couple heureux, mais leur mariage connaissait des hauts et des bas (avec la forme active cela donnait SH voyait les Bentley.... d'où l'utilisation de la forme passive pour donner un sens)

Voilà J'espere que vous aurez tous compris mais personnellement j'aime pas rester sur un sens bancal quant à la signification des mots.


----------



## carolineR

Je trouve excellente ta traduction, mais puisque tu es perfectionniste, voici l'orthographe à retenir :
By the standards of NY, this is a small race 
==> Vue depuis NY, cette course parait modeste
By the standards of SH, the Bentleys were..
A SH, les Bentley étaient vus comme un couple heureux


----------



## Floydvinz

Awww merci ^^

Mais quelle fautes (je viens d'editer ) ?? Bien vu ^^

enfin j'ai quand meme la polio car en editant la 1ère fois je m'etais encore trompé lol


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

> By the standards of SH, the Bentleys were..
> A SH, les Bentley étaient vus comme un couple heureux


 Oui ! Tout ceci sonne beaucoup mieux à mon avis ! Ca vallait le coup d'attendre l'épisode II. 
(quelqu'un avait dit aussi "considérés comme", dans la même veine)


----------



## Floydvinz

Je remercie mon harrap's 1989 et tous les gens ici de m'avoir aidé ^^

normalement il ne devrait pas y avoir d'episode 3 

en tout cas j'aurais eu ma dose de Shady Hill et de Bentley


----------



## TheAlien

Bonjour,
Je rebondis sur ce vieux "thread" pour une vérification similaire, si possible avec un Anglophone.
Dans cette phrase, 
"We need to give away our freedoms to protect our freedoms – an extraordinary piece of _doublethink_ *even by his standards*", que je traduis ainsi : "Il nous faut renoncer à nos libertés pour protéger nos libertés – un joli morceau d’anthologie de_ Doublepensée_, selon ses normes mêmes", avec l'allusion au _novlangue_ orwellien de la _Doublepensée_. Mais "even", dans la phrase, peut-il être postposé en anglais (by his standards even) pour aboutir au rendu français ? Sinon, "même selon ses normes" ne me semble pas très compréhensible en français. 
Merci pour vos retours.


----------

